
Consent Matters: When Tech Takes Remote Control Without Your Permission - kgwxd
https://puri.sm/posts/consent-matters-when-tech-takes-remote-control-without-your-permission/
======
vipref
I remember being spooked when my calendar started being proactive about
reminding me to wish my friends a very Happy Birthday before the event
actually occurred.

